# OK, it's summer now



## Geoff (May 22, 2014)

The boat is floating and sitting out on a mooring.   







After being back in town for 9 days, I finally got around to mowing the back yard yesterday. I had to first pick up 6 months worth of fallen branches.   I just edged the bed in front of the house this morning so I can plant a row New Guinea impatiens in front of the hydrangeas.   The yard should be in good shape by Memorial Day.


----------



## dlague (May 22, 2014)

Ambitious!  The is the one part about winter->summer transition that I hate - yard work!  Winter prep in minimal.  During the summer the darn grass does not stop growing and having a large yard (seemed like a good idea when the bought the house) means there is always a 2-3 hour window of work that needs to be done that often falls on the weekend since there is never enough time during the week.

I do envy the boating part.  We used to have a boat docked on Winnipesaukee but got rid of it.  Sure do miss it!


----------



## Cannonball (May 22, 2014)

Nice! That's a really beautiful boat.

Definitely does have that summer feel. Got a nice paddle in at first light this morning..


----------



## Nick (May 22, 2014)

I know it's summer because the weeds in my front yard exploded from nothing to about 2' tall in the matter of four days. 

Yardwork is so much more difficult now with 2 kids. I used to be able to spend an entire weekend day outside just taking care of things!


----------



## bigbog (May 22, 2014)

Yeah...not only the grass but weeds(emergency stock up with anti-weed).  Mowed grass 2nd time in 4 days...yahd now under control, except for some clover & other low-lying weed in backyahd.

Nice looking boat Geoff!


----------



## dlague (May 22, 2014)

Nick said:


> I know it's summer because the weeds in my front yard exploded from nothing to about 2' tall in the matter of four days.
> 
> Yardwork is so much more difficult now with 2 kids. I used to be able to spend an entire weekend day outside just taking care of things!



Used to use an entire weekend day?  I hate just a couple hours!  I would rather be surfing, kayaking, golfing etc..  Why I like winter the weekend days are reserved for ...... You got it - skiing!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## Nick (May 22, 2014)

I'm a lawn snob


----------



## JDMRoma (May 22, 2014)

dlague said:


> Used to use an entire weekend day?  I hate just a couple hours!  I would rather be surfing, kayaking, golfing etc..  Why I like winter the weekend days are reserved for ...... You got it - skiing!
> 
> 
> i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone



Yes same here, not really enjoying the yard upkeep, would rather be out having some fun....hiking / biking or kayaking
 the thoughts of a detached Condo are sounding better by the day !


----------



## JDMRoma (May 22, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Nice! That's a really beautiful boat.
> 
> Definitely does have that summer feel. Got a nice paddle in at first light this morning..
> 
> ...



Nice Pics !!


----------



## dlague (May 22, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Yes same here, not really enjoying the yard upkeep, would rather be out having some fun....hiking / biking or kayaking
> the thoughts of a detached Condo are sounding better by the day !



+1


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## Geoff (May 27, 2014)

Nick said:


> I know it's summer because the weeds in my front yard exploded from nothing to about 2' tall in the matter of four days.



You really need to treat your lawn with fertilizer with anti-germination stuff in March right before that first good spring skiing day of the year.  In the "Scott's Four Step" system, it's step #1.  The Scott's branding for the anti-germination stuff is Preen.   You can buy equivalent no-name fertilizer with anti-germination for 50 cents on the dollar.   It's almost time to apply fertilizer with broadleaf weed killer.   

I'm sure my yard is now a toxic waste dump from all the chemicals but the grass looks great.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 27, 2014)

Investing in brick work & cement was the best thing I ever did. I have 3 bush's in my front yard that I trim once a year. 3 rose bush's in my backyard that need occasional attention. The hardest thing for me is maintaining my small vegetable garden. Sold my lawnmower to a neighbor about 20 years ago. I had no use for it anymore.....:smile:


----------



## ScottySkis (May 27, 2014)

No one ever says Scott killibg weed is a goood thing.

It summer oh ya because i see lots of great people watching on the subway train and in the streets of NYC. I also been ppaying soke tennis and rollerblading.


----------



## Edd (May 27, 2014)

At long last we drove to Beans in Freeport today and picked up a second kayak for the lady and a couple sets of J-style carriers for the Forester. 

Drove back to NH with the boat on my roof. I have this weird thing where I hate carrying stuff on the roof. It makes me very paranoid.


----------



## dlague (May 27, 2014)

Edd said:


> At long last we drove to Beans in Freeport today and picked up a second kayak for the lady and a couple sets of J-style carriers for the Forester.
> 
> Drove back to NH with the boat on my roof. I have this weird thing where I hate carrying stuff on the roof. It makes me very paranoid.



Especially when some else posted on another thread that their kayaks fell off their car right after they bought them.


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------

